# Fork hits



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi all

I want say fork hits have gotten frequent, but up until the last few days i was never hitting the forks. 
shooting ott. Naturals and a few store bought.

my question would be, do fork hits generally result from improper release or to do with the slingshot hand? 
It seems to me sling hand, not holding the forks 90 degrees to the ground. But it feels like I'am doing that. 
Whats your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check this out :

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Pay attention to your angles like you said 90 degrees to the ground and so forth. Maybe you picked up some bad habits, and its causing your fork hits. Treat it like hitting the reset button. Do this until your not damaging your tools of the trade.

Check your bands to make sure there even or one dosent have a twist in it. Make sure your centering your ammo and check your pouch release technique.

Good luck and stay positive.


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

NSFC said:


> Pay attention to your angles like you said 90 degrees to the ground and so forth. Maybe you picked up some bad habits, and its causing your fork hits. Treat it like hitting the reset button. Do this until your not damaging your tools of the trade.
> 
> Check your bands to make sure there even or one dosent have a twist in it. Make sure your centering your ammo and check your pouch release technique.
> 
> Good luck and stay positive.


Thank you sir


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

NSFC said:


> Pay attention to your angles like you said 90 degrees to the ground and so forth. Maybe you picked up some bad habits, and its causing your fork hits. Treat it like hitting the reset button. Do this until your not damaging your tools of the trade.
> 
> Check your bands to make sure there even or one dosent have a twist in it. Make sure your centering your ammo and check your pouch release technique.
> 
> Good luck and stay positive.





treefork said:


> Check this out :
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/


I'll check that out. 
Thanks


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Honestly it usually had to do with how straight you are holding your bands. If when you look at your bands and it looks like there is still two of them, then something is slightly askew. If you look at your bands and it looks like one thin line you are usually right on the money. Make sure your bands are lining up closely to avoid some of those fork hits.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

treefork said:


> Check this out :
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/


Spot on. Thanks for the link.


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

dogcatchersito said:


> Honestly it usually had to do with how straight you are holding your bands. If when you look at your bands and it looks like there is still two of them, then something is slightly askew. If you look at your bands and it looks like one thin line you are usually right on the money. Make sure your bands are lining up closely to avoid some of those fork hits.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Will do, thanks.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

90° pouch twist works for me.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Don't have an argument with the wife. Women can jinx shooting for three days straight.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m not the best on advice, but if it’s been done wrong I’ve done it Every time I would shoot my slingshots, Things would start out ok, but if I had one fork hit, I would start changing everything. Once I changed everything, I lost what confidence I had. My suggestion is, what TreeFork told me a few years ago”just have fun” Don’t think about it, just let them fly I do have one question, when you have a fork hit are they consistently in the same place?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I can't actually answer your question Tag. I actually won't say or even write the 'FH' or 'HH' in fear of angering the SlingGods. In fact I am playing with fire by even being on this thread?!
My Pops said this to me for 55 years whenever I voice an obstacle. "Do not focus on that which you do not wish to take place".

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like that Mo


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

wise words mo


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Here is another thought. When we start, we are very conscious of form and release. But after we get a little farther down the learning scale, we start to get a little lax in those areas. My advice is to calm down,take a deep breath, put a smile on your face and get back to proper form.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Here is another thought. When we start, we are very conscious of form and release. But after we get a little farther down the learning scale, we start to get a little lax in those areas. My advice is to calm down,take a deep breath, put a smile on your face and get back to proper form.


Great point. I think Dale Earnhardt could've used you as a driving coach.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent point SJAaz


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

avinor said:


> Don't have an argument with the wife. Women can jinx shooting for three days straight.


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Tag said:


> I'm not the best on advice, but if it's been done wrong I've done it Every time I would shoot my slingshots, Things would start out ok, but if I had one fork hit, I would start changing everything. Once I changed everything, I lost what confidence I had. My suggestion is, what TreeFork told me a few years ago"just have fun" Don't think about it, just let them fly I do have one question, when you have a fork hit are they consistently in the same place?


Yes sir, pretty much identical. So at least i am being consistent.

see my post below


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I can't actually answer your question Tag. I actually won't say or even write the 'FH' or 'HH' in fear of angering the SlingGods. In fact I am playing with fire by even being on this thread?!
> My Pops said this to me for 55 years whenever I voice an obstacle. "Do not focus on that which you do not wish to take place".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


So true.

i would skip every article written about target panic in the archery books. Never had a real problem with it. So i dang sure didn't want to learn about it.


----------



## SS-NC (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi folks

Thanks for all the good advice. I think Charles videos hit the nail on the head with me. 
short story. 
i started several weeks back with a simple shot torque. I've read many that say its not an ideal starter. But I honestly shoot it great. And knock on wood, i have yet to have a fork hit with it. 
Then came along all the posts i was seeing with the naturals. I love wood, I don't even like synthetic rifle stocks, all wood. 
so anyway, most naturals weren't lending them selves to a thumb support grip, or so i thought.

so I pretty much switched from a thumb support with the scout, to a choker grip. It made perfect sense after watching the videos. 
my hand would occasionally roll over on release, closing up the fork gap.

So thats what I'am gonna try and see if it eliminates the FH's

Thanks again for all the replies, definitely some more good points to keep in mind. 
Steve


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SJAaz said:


> Here is another thought. When we start, we are very conscious of form and release. But after we get a little farther down the learning scale, we start to get a little lax in those areas. My advice is to calm down,take a deep breath, put a smile on your face and get back to proper form.


Here here!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m glad to hear things are going great


----------

